# Macrothele gigas venom potency



## ZillaPL (Aug 15, 2014)

So soon I will be a happy owner of Macrothele gigas (Giant Japanesse Funnel-Web Spider). Yet before the spider arrivers to me (waiting for the slings) I'm doing so research about the spider itself. While I have the experience with keeping T's, trapdoors and few funnel-web spiders (Porrhothele antipodiana, Macrothele calpeiana and Macrothele sp. Koh Phyam) and basic knowledge about the Macrothele gigas itself, I still come across with mixed opinions about the venom of this spider. How dangerous it can be? I've read (even here on Arachnoboards someone posted thisL http://www.japan-acad.go.jp/en/publishing/pja_b/contents/82/82_8.html) that this spider has lethal venom. Some others say it's not that potent and it's comparable to T's like Poecilotheria sp. , Heteroscodra or some baboons. Any legit information about the potency? I'm collecting about this as much as I can. 

Cheers


----------



## thetonestarr (May 27, 2021)

This thread is ancient and likely OP has found out by now, but I was researching these things and this thread came up without answers, so I thought I'd chime in.



			http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.612.5892&rep=rep1&type=pdf
		


One thing important to note about it is that the male's venom is significantly more potent than the female's, though the female tends to envenomate quite a bit more.

"Because the fangs of the spider are large and enter with considerable force, the bite is very painful and the pain will persist for hours to days. Perioral tingling usually occurs within 15 minutes followed by tongue spasms, lacrimation, salivation, abdominal pain, nausea, vomiting, diaphoresis or severe dyspnea. Muscle fasciculations and spasms are also common. Cardiac arrythmias and cardiac arrest may occur. Severe pulmonary edema may occurs early and be fatal."

"Most bites do not result in envenomation and pain is the most common complaint. When envenomation occurs, standard life support measures and antivenin therapy are necessary. However, there is no antivenom available in Taiwan and supportive treatment is the main way. Tetanus immunization must be prescribed. Victims may be discharged safely in one day or so if they response well to antivenin. If antivenom is unavailable, the patient may need to stay more days in intensive care unit. Hypertension may be treated with alpha-blocker. Ventilator is indicated if respiratory failure is noted."

Reactions: Wow 1


----------

